# bo:stack virus? Help please!



## drewlrocks (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello!
My McAfee Virus scan keeps detecting the following and my computer also
reboots occasionally and the reboot is definitley related to the problem.

The output from Virus Scan is:
Pathname: C:\WINNT\system32\SERVICES.EXE::LoadLibraryA
Detected as: bo:Stack
State: Blocked by Buffer Overflow Protection

I also get the same output above for VirusScan, but with the following
different gpathname sometimes:
Pathname: C:\WINNT\system32\SERVICES.EXE::GetProcAddress

This is detected as often as every 4 minutes at times.

I ran HijackThis this and below is the log file, although I'm not sure if any
of the data is related?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:25:55 AM, on 8/20/2005
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\AmtAutoRun.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\Hummingbird\Connectivity\7.10\Inetd\inetd32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Hummingbird\Connectivity\7.10\Jconfig\jconfigdnt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\Hummingbird\Connectivity\7.10\Jconfig\hjavaw.exe
C:\Program Files\IPSec Client\LucentIKESvc.exe
C:\Program Files\IPSec Client\LucentIKE.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\javaw.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\SMSAGENT.EXE
C:\WINNT\MS\SMS\clicomp\apa\Bin\smsapm32.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\MS\SMS\CLICOMP\RemCtrl\Wuser32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\xpadmin\xpadmin.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\agent\Xpagent.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\EEClient\xpclient.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\cmd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\SAS\jre\bin\javaw.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\tp4serv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\PRPCUI.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ltmsg.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\tphkmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\agent\xicon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\pe\PCRECSA.EXE
C:\WINNT\MS\SMS\CORE\BIN\LAUNCH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\ISP50\bin\bartshel.exe
C:\WINNT\MS\SMS\CLICOMP\SWDist32\bin\smsmon32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\tbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\IPSec Client\trayicon.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ISP50\bin\ppshared.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\tponscr.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\ISP50\bin\bartshel.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ISP50\dialer\dialer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ihgpweb.ih.lucent.com/~erins
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrackPointSrv] tp4serv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRPCMonitor] PRPCUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTWinModem1] ltmsg.exe 9
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpHotkey] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\tphkmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPTRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\TP98TRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMGAG] RunDll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\pwrmonit.dll,StartPwrMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMMLREF] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\Utilities\BMMLREF.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TP4EX] tp4ex.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Xicon] C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\agent\xicon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCRecSA] C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\pe\PCRECSA.EXE -noshow
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMS Application Launcher] C:\WINNT\MS\SMS\CORE\BIN\LAUNCH32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINNT\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bart Station] C:\Program Files\ISP50\hta\station.sbrt
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPCRunonce] C:\WINNT\system32\PPCRunOnce.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus Photo R200 Series] C:\WINNT\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2H1.EXE /P30 "EPSON Stylus Photo R200 Series" /O6 "USB002" /M "Stylus Photo R200"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\tbmon.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: HDDSTAT4.lnk = C:\Program Files\IBM\HDDSTAT4\HDDSTAT4.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: IPSecClient Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\IPSec Client\trayicon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINNT\system32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MaxSpeed - {120E090D-9136-4b78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC} - C:\WINNT\system32\ms.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\MSMSGS.EXE
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\netscape\communicator\program\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://amt.web.lucent.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://amt.web.lucent.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat 1.3 - http://jcs.chat.dcn.yahoo.com/c174/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: {05D96F71-87C6-11D3-9BE4-00902742D6E0} (QuickPlace Class) - http://quickplace.web.lucent.com/qp2.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {33E54F7F-561C-49E6-929B-D7E76D3AFEB1} (Pool Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v45/pool/pool.cab
O16 - DPF: {427273CC-764E-11D3-823D-006097F90453} (Pixami Image Editor Control) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/BPImageEditor.cab?ver=1,1,0,32
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {6A060448-60F9-11D5-A6CD-0002B31F7455} (ExentInf Class) - http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/play/client/exentctl_0_0_0_2.ocx
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {8A94C905-FF9D-43B6-8708-F0F22D22B1CB} (Wwlaunch Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/shared/wwlaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {97438FE9-D361-4279-BA82-98CC0877A717} (Cubis Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v55/cubis/cubis.cab
O16 - DPF: {BAC01377-73DD-4796-854D-2A8997E3D68A} (Yahoo! Photos Easy Upload Tool Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/ydropper/ydropper1_6us.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E504EE6E-47C6-11D5-B8AB-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Viewer Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yvwrctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {FAE74270-E5EE-49C3-B816-EA8B4D55F38F} (H2hPool Control) - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v51/h2hpool/h2hpool.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5F79141A-25D4-4E32-B674-C3275EBBCABC}: NameServer = 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{5F79141A-25D4-4E32-B674-C3275EBBCABC}: NameServer = 209.244.0.3 209.244.0.4
O23 - Service: AMT AutoRun Service Process (AMTAutoRun) - Lucent Technologies - C:\WINNT\system32\AmtAutoRun.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINNT\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Hummingbird Inetd (HCLInetd) - Hummingbird Ltd. - C:\WINNT\system32\Hummingbird\Connectivity\7.10\Inetd\inetd32.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Hummingbird Jconfig Daemon (Jconfigd) - Hummingbird Ltd. - C:\WINNT\system32\Hummingbird\Connectivity\7.10\Jconfig\jconfigdnt.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LucentIKE - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\IPSec Client\LucentIKESvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\vstskmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Xpoint PCRadmin Server (PCRadminServer) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\pe\pcradmin.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PSA Access Driver Control (PsaSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\PsaSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SMSAgent - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\SMSAGENT.EXE
O23 - Service: Xpoint Admin Server (XPadminServer) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\xpadmin\xpadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Xpoint Agent Server (xpAgentServer) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\xpoint\agent\Xpagent.exe

Any help would be greatly apperciated!


----------



## drewlrocks (Apr 23, 2005)

bump


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

If you can access the internet, go to www.pandasoftware.com/activescan

After the scan has finished, save the report & post it here.

B123


----------

